# Eclipse installieren



## jobu0101 (29. Mai 2006)

Ich habe Windoof neu installiert und jetzt habe ich ein Problem mit der Installation von Eclipse!

Wenn ich Eclipse starten will kommt nämlich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Java Runtime Enviroment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
> was found after searching the following locations:
> C:\Programme\eclipse\jre\bin\javaw.exe



Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Jockel (29. Mai 2006)

a) Ein existierendes Betriebssystem installieren
b) JDK/JRE installieren
c) ggf. PATH-Variable anpassen


----------



## jobu0101 (29. Mai 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> a) Ein existierendes Betriebssystem installieren
> b) JDK/JRE installieren
> c) ggf. PATH-Variable anpassen



zu a:

Sorry, war nen Tippfehler   
Meinte natürlich Windows XP

zu b:

ich habe "J2SE Development Kit 5.0 Update 6" installiert, reicht das nicht?
Wenn nciht, was muss ich noch installieren?

zu c:

Wie mache ich das, wenn ich Eclipse nicht starten kann?


----------



## lhein (29. Mai 2006)

Die PATH Variable ist in der Systemsteuerung unter System / Advanced / Environment Variables zu finden.

lr


----------



## jobu0101 (29. Mai 2006)

LR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die PATH Variable ist in der Systemsteuerung unter System / Advanced / Environment Variables zu finden.
> 
> lr



achso, hast natürlich recht!

Welche Variable ist dennd as genau, die ich umstellen muss und worauf muss ich die umstellen?


----------



## jobu0101 (30. Mai 2006)

Es läuft immer noch nicht!

Welche Variablen sind es denn jetzt?


----------



## lhein (30. Mai 2006)

Na PATH ?


----------



## jobu0101 (30. Mai 2006)

LR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na PATH ?



Und was soll ich da rein schreiben?

Ich kapier nicht richtig wofür die gut sind, deshalb frage ich so dumm!


----------



## byte (30. Mai 2006)

der pfad zum verzeichnis wo die java.exe drin ist


----------



## jobu0101 (30. Mai 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der pfad zum verzeichnis wo die java.exe drin ist



Muss man den dann mit Semikolon abtrennen und eifnach nur reinschreiben oder statt dem, was bisher drin steht?


----------



## lhein (30. Mai 2006)

Hinten dran mit semi getrennt


----------



## Jockel (30. Mai 2006)

Mit Semikolon abtrennen.


----------



## jobu0101 (30. Mai 2006)

@All: Danke! Jetzt klappts! Endlich kann ich wieder Java programmieren!


----------

